# Plastisol Transfer Neck Tags, Please Advise on Ganged Designs on 1 Sheet...



## blobert (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm getting some custom neck tags printed as plastisol transfers to heat press into my t shirts following the advise here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t44848.html#post266170

I'm trying to gang as many of them onto each transfer sheet as possible.

The screen printers tell me I need to leave a 10mm gap at the edges of the sheet.

What I'm trying to work out is how much of a gap to leave in between the designs so as to leave enough room to cut them.

Do I need to leave much of a gap or is it ok to only have a tiny gap of a 1-2mm between the designs.

Will the transfer peel off ok if there is little of a gap?

I'm planning to use a paper cutter to cut the transfers, each label is rectangular so it should be possible to get some accurate cuts if I have them lined up correctly on the sheet.

As I'm getting 100 sheets with about 24 labels on each I want to make sure I get it right so any advise would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't know what would be an ideal gap to leave between the images for your cutter but I'm guessing that maximizing the number of images to save a couple dollars on the transfers will end up costing you. Leaving enough gap to make quick clean cuts may require you to purchase an additional 10 sheets but will save hours in cutting. If you are anything like me you will need to order than many extra jsut to make up for the ones ruined trying to quickly cut the images with only a MM gap between them.


----------



## blobert (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

You are right of course, I'll set them up so that they are easier to cut as opposed to squeezing every possible mm of design on the page.

If the design is printed very close to the edge would this lead to problems peeling off the transfer? ie do you need a certain amount of room around the printed area when peeling?

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

blobert said:


> If the design is printed very close to the edge would this lead to problems peeling off the transfer? ie do you need a certain amount of room around the printed area when peeling?


You better ask your printer. If he is suggesting 10mm on the ganged sheet, they may also want you to have 10mm after cutting too. Certainly the more gutter space you have, the better.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I had the *exact* same problem as you a couple of weeks ago.

I had my artwork done for some tagless neck labels and I sent it to TransferExpress.

I was able to get 24 labels on a sheet (Sizes S, M, L, XL, XXL, XXXL 4 times) in the artwork I prepared in CorelDraw.

But after I sent them the artwork, they said that some of the spacing *between* the letters (whitespace) was too small to print correctly because the ink might migrate into those areas and fill up the space and some of the _actual lines in the graphic _were too small for the ink.

After I tried unsuccessfully to check the thickness of the lines and increase them, I just ended up calling TransferExpress to see what they could do to fix it if I just paid them the artwork fee.

They were actually able to fix the line thickness for me at no extra charge. I don't know if this is always the case, or if it was because my file was already in CorelDraw, but they were able to fix the lines and keep the number of tags I had on a page (and ship the order a couple days after the call).

So I agree with Joe...talk to the printer and see what they can recommend


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

We've done a ton of these and learned the hard way. For me a 1/2" gap is minimum.

Also, when you go to cut them don't try to stack up too many sheets. They slide on you when cutting. 2-3 sheets at a time max.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree with the above advice. I use plastisol transfers for all my shirt tags and recommend it to anyone will listen. The more space between the rows the better. Watch the font size and line size as well. In most cases the thicker the better. Talk to your printer to find out exactly what works best for them, and be prepared to make adjustments. I get 18 to a sheet with enough room to fit the x- acto knife in between.


----------



## Showdown Joel (Aug 28, 2009)

I try to get the most bang for the buck when I order my plasticol transfers as well, so I pack them in pretty tightly. I fit 25 labels on a 12.75" x 19" sheet from F&M Expressions, with a gap of about 8mm between each label. So far, it has worked out pretty nicely; besides cutting into an occasional label, it has been worth it because of the quantities I am fitting on each sheet.


----------

